# Goggles w/ Built in Camera



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Kinda cool, and not too expensive. Although the video quality is far from stellar its not bad considering...

Liquid Image outs Summit Series Snow Camera goggles ahead of CES -- Engadget


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

That's pretty dam cool. I would settle with a so so video if the goggles themselves were good..


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

That is wicked cool, I'm totally blown away by that price.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

That's dope! They're really cheap too! I might have to check those out xP


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

will definitely buy me one of these! so cool.. :thumbsup:


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, they are pretty cool, but with the technology out there today, they should of put in a better camera.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

They are limited by what will fit on a pair of goggles without being so big and/or heavy that wiping out will break the camera or break your bank account to buy it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

i can expect to see a lot of awesome videos on the internet made with these


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

goggles with microsd/sdhc ... so cool ... im thinking cops will someday have have clear goggles with all your info wirelessly to the lens from the car computer, and shit we might as well add that camera in so they got your eye movements on video all while its trying to decide if your high or not


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

FYI, I emailed the company and started a thread for a potential group buy on these. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...-series-digital-camera-goggle.html#post236326


----------

